

ResearchGate Tackles Social Networking for Scientists - adampludwig70
http://techonomy.com/2013/06/with-35-million-and-a-fan-in-bill-gates-researchgate-tackles-social-networking-for-scientists/

======
johnpennyworth
ResearchGate sounds like a political scandal.

